# Hello



## advfhorn (Feb 4, 2020)

I am new to this site.  I have been training Goju Ryu for 6 years (along with our son and my husband) and I started Shorin-Ryu Shorinkan 3 months ago (by myself without my family).   

I am now 43 years old (female) and my joints definitely do not like the Goju Ryu dojo as much as they did 6+ years ago.  I may fully switch (although I am just shy of my black belt) simply because I fear major injury.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 4, 2020)

What sort of injuries are you fearing that you think won't come up in shorin-ryu karate?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome to the board.

Do ya'll compete any?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, advfhorn.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes! Another karate-ka!

Welcome to the forum . Just work within your limits and be aware of how your body reacts in training. Sometimes you learn what too far is only by accidently or unknowingly going there. Look into injury prevention or "bulletproofing" exercises too. Stay safe


----------



## advfhorn (Feb 6, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> What sort of injuries are you fearing that you think won't come up in shorin-ryu karate?


1.  my Goju Ryu dojo does throws (opposed to sweeps) and I have been injured several times with that
2.  The Shorin Ryu dojo does "soft blocking" and does more "Tai Sabaki" (body shifting) opposed to the Go Ju Ryu dojo is more about conditioning the body to take impact
3.  The Go Ju Ryu dojo does a lot of lower stances which are very tough on my swollen knees
4. The Go Ju Ryu dojo does many calisthenics which just always seem to leave me more hurting than stronger


----------



## advfhorn (Feb 6, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Do ya'll compete any?


I have done two tournaments in the 6.5 years.  First one was early on, there were 3 people totally in 35+ age group, me and two men.  I took 2nd place kata and kumite the guy kicked my butt (so much for the "light contact rule".

Last year I was brave enough to go back and there were 13 women this time .... I took 1st place kumite and 3rd place Kata.


----------



## advfhorn (Feb 6, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Yes! Another karate-ka!
> 
> Welcome to the forum . Just work within your limits and be aware of how your body reacts in training. Sometimes you learn what too far is only by accidently or unknowingly going there. Look into injury prevention or "bulletproofing" exercises too. Stay safe



" Look into injury prevention or "bulletproofing" exercises too" - okay Thanks


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 7, 2020)

@advfhorn I don't know what type of break fall training you do in Goju Ryu, if any.  Regardless, I would give that some special emphasis.  I believe proper break falls should reduce injury to almost zero.  I don't mean you won't fall a little hard sometimes, but there should be zero to very few injuries.  Good luck with it.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## advfhorn (Feb 7, 2020)

oftheherd1 said:


> @advfhorn I don't know what type of break fall training you do in Goju Ryu, if any.  Regardless, I would give that some special emphasis.  I believe proper break falls should reduce injury to almost zero.  I don't mean you won't fall a little hard sometimes, but there should be zero to very few injuries.  Good luck with it.
> 
> Welcome to MT.


ohh my skill of falling is not the problem ... its when someone throws me wrong.  

Years ago I had a 6ft 15 yr old teen pull my rotor cuff out of its socket when he threw me he decided to pull up on my arm instead of allowing me to impact.  

Most recently I had a 22 yr old Marine swing me fast and hard that my knee (which is already not good) could not handle and basically bruised all the way around the knee cap and tore more of the meniscus .... which btw the miniscus tear was a previous karate injury when someone kicked me in the knee.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Well we do owe our practice opponents some chance to flow into a technique.  But often times I think the more correct a break fall is, the less chance there is of injury.  That said, if your break falls are as good as they should be and still there was injury I hope you don't run into any more practice partners like that.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you stay in touch and let us know how things progress.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 9, 2020)

Welcome to mt


----------

